# Newbie (Nikki) Needs Help!



## MemoryMasters (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello,

My Name Is Nikki, I Have A Web Business www.memorymastersllc.net And I Am In Need Of Some Serious Help!!! I Just Finished Redesigning My Website And It Looks Great The Bad News... I Don't Know Anything About Getting Traffic Page Rank Or Anything That Has To Do With That Side Of Things. I Have Been In This Business For 4 Years And I'm Ready To Give Up Because This Occasional Order Here And There Is Killingggg Me. I Don't Have Much Money For Pay Per Click I Have No Idea How To Set Up The Description, Meta Tags And Keywords In My Site To Get A Good Listing I Am Completely Lost When It Comes To This Aspect Of My Business. I Never Thought It Would Be This Hard Well Its 4 Years Now And Boy Was I WRONG!!!

Any Advice Would Be Greatly Appreciated :1angel: 

Nikki


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Hello Nikki,

Search Engine Optimization (SEO) is hard to figure out, so I understand where you're coming from. You obviously have some understanding - links, meta keyword and description tags, keywords. Unfortunately, you won't get any easy answers. Likewise, it is an ongoing battle for the small business person. We don't have the bucks to throw around. My site has been up for only 3 months, and I'm seeing improvements, great improvements, in most of the most popular search engines (except one.)

All I can recommend is exhaustive research and hard work. You will not get any easy answers in any one forum. Maybe it's because those with the answers are SEO pros and don't want to give away their secrets.

I think the most important first step is to get listed in dmoz (open directory project.) 
http://dmoz.org/add.html 
I myself am still waiting. The category I submitted to hasn't been updated in 3 years (I live in the middle of nowhere), and I think I may volunteer as an editor just so someone will oversee my geographical area.

Next is Google, and here's where to start with them:
http://www.google.com/webmasters/ 
Read it all, and see if it helps. I'm not a big fan of Google at the moment as I've seen my page rank all over the place. I no longer use it for searches unless it's a tech issue search. Trying to find a local or small business is like trying to find a needle in a haystack in G. For instance, my business provides PC services for the Bismarck, ND "metro" area. I'm the new guy on the block. But to find me, or even the local kingpins, you must go through many pages of "spam" serps such as magicyellow, link farms ad nausea, blah, blah, blah.....

Another good place to learn about SEO is SiteProNews.
http://www.sitepronews.com/ 

If you want to accomplish good page ranks, you need some time on your hands. Or some money.

Good luck to you, and I wish you success.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

you ought to link with martha stewart.com


----------



## efigueroa (Sep 20, 2005)

I think they might have some breakout sessions covering a few of your concerns at the Computer Associates hosted CA World. There is more information here www.ca.com/caworld/


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

efigueroa said:


> I think they might have some breakout sessions covering a few of your concerns at the Computer Associates hosted CA World. There is more information here www.ca.com/caworld/xxx


You haven't been 86ed for _*spamming*_ yet?


----------

